# <Newbie Soldiers> Malygos-Allianz - Familiäre Gilde für jeden



## Teldorwow (18. November 2017)

Wir sind die Newbie Soldiers (Malygos-Allianz).

Was heißt wir... Eigentlich bis jetzt nur Ich und die freundlichen Vier anderen Spieler, die mir meine Gildensatzung unterschrieben haben.

Die Gilde existiert nämlich bereits seit unglaublichen 15 Minuten. Und zwar habe ich eigentlich nur ein einziges Ziel.

Spaß am Spiel haben!

 

*Konzept, Idee, Planung*

 

Das Konzept ist einfach. Ich habe diese Gilde gegründet, um vor allem auch Anfängern die Teilnahme am aktuellen Content zu ermöglichen.

Ich selber kann auch noch keine großen Erfolge nachweisen und weiß wie schwer es sein kann, Anschluss an eine Gilde / Einem Raidstamm zu finden.

 

Es soll aber nicht nur aktuelle Raids geben....

Instanzen von Normal bis Mythic+, Worldquests, Erfolge, Mounts, alter Content und und und.

Ihr seht also es ist einiges geplant. Jeder soll hier seinen Spaß haben und das machen, was er eben möchte.

 

Aber da ich hier wirklich noch ganz am Anfang stehe, möchte ich noch nicht alles festlegen.. Ich möchte das ihr da auch ein Wörtchen mitsprechen könnt. Aber so wisst ihr schon mal, wo das ganze so ungefähr hinführen soll.

 

*Voraussetzungen*

 

Ein paar kleine, aber selbstverständliche Voraussetzungen solltet ihr auf jeden Fall erfüllen:

 

_- Einen freundlichen Umgang mit anderen Spielern_

_- Keine Beleidigungen, kein ständiges flamen über alles und jeden_

_- Geduld, vor allem wenn nicht alles auf Anhieb funktioniert_

_- Und natürlich Spaß am Spiel haben :-)_

 

Erfahrene Spieler sind aber natürlich auch gerne gesehen und auch gewünscht! In Zukunft wäre zB ein Raidlead super, da ich das durch mangelnde Erfahrung ungerne übernehmen möchte.

Ein bis Zwei Offiziere die mir ein wenig unter die Arme greifen wären auch super.

Und natürlich einfach ein paar Member, die unseren Neulingen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.

Damit der Beitrag hier jetzt nicht völlig in die Länge gezogen wird: Meldet euch doch einfach mal bei mir, wenn euch das ganze irgendwie anspricht.

Dann quatschen wir einfach ne Runde in WoW oder auch gerne im TS/Discord und ich erkläre euch genaueres.

 

In diesem Sinne - Noch einen schönen Abend und hoffentlich bis bald :-)

 

Battle.net: thedar1o#2950

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Teldor


----------



## Teldorwow (8. Dezember 2017)

/Push wir suchen nach wie vor nach Membern 

 

MfG
Teldor


----------

